

Listhings - the easiest web-based note-taking app, like, ever - martint
http://listhings.com
Listhings is a web app for storing virutal Post-it notes. Chris Pirillo dubbed it "the easiest web-based note-taking app, like, ever."
======
andhapp
Neat.

